# trueing 1/18 tires ???



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone doing this ?? and how ?? i got a truer, but they will not fit over the shaft, of course !! and im talking about 18t foams too, just to be clear.

brian o'


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes, I have done this. I took a piece of 1/2" diamater round aluminim rod, used my lathe to drill a hole in the center and put an Associated .71" shock shaft in the hole (retained by a set screw). Then I was able to true the tires on my milling machine. (Everyone has a milling machine and a lathe in their cellar, right?)

I know there must be a simpler way that doesn't require advanced tooling because lots of other people do this too. You could probably chuck a shock shaft in a drill press and clamp a file to the drill press table, but I am not sure how you would keep the wheel from rotating on the tire.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Mini Max-Mod that I had an adapter made for the 1/18th tires. I also installed a speed control for the motor. It just spins the little tires way too fast!!

The motor on the Max-Mod is a sewing machine type motor and is variable. I went to Grainger and got the 10amp model, cost me $35. I have friends at the machine shop so that part cost me nothing.

If you like I can take pictures of the adapter for you.

Another option would be to get a Slot Cat Tire Truer that will do 1/8" axles.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

just came up with my own brain storm !! mini t rear axle, 18t would work too, but i had a mini t one laying nearby. bolt the tire up, and chuck it in a drill !! 50 grit sandpaper on a table, if your alone, one hand on the sandpaper, the other working the drill, ya just gotta make sure the wheel bolt stays tight !! it came loose on my 4th wheel and trashed the hub !! now im gonna have to buy a new set on saturday, and do all this one more time at the track.


----------

